# all hands on deck "NEPTUNIA" u.t.c



## bones

any infomation as to photos and crew would be helpfull its for my father(John Skelton) who hasnt got the resources to this site. it was a deep sea salvage tug with united towing..which was in mainly the far east .there was once a news article to the longest tow and it was the neptunia towing a rig i think and it was a record breaker. was serving onboard in the 60s and had a ships dog which went everywhere with them. it served in aden during conflict aswell..hope i can get more info for my dad and for me  kind regards karl


----------



## tug

Hi
Are you sure this was United Towing. Only Neptunias I Know were both Overseas Towage and Salvage. The first I think was sunk early in WW2 and the second going to them about 1966 ex Smits of Rotterdam.
regards Tug


----------



## RayJordandpo

I think tug is correct. Neptunia was 'Overseas Towage' John Skelton any relation to Bob Skelton? a very fine seaman who served as bosun with UTC for many years.
Ray Jordan


----------



## gdynia

Bones

I think this is the one your looking for

66 NEPTUNIA - 71 SEA ROVER - 81 SALVADOR - 83 SEA GLORY

Disposal Data:
Broken up at Gadani Beach 26.2.87


----------



## bones

tug said:


> Hi
> Are you sure this was United Towing. Only Neptunias I Know were both Overseas Towage and Salvage. The first I think was sunk early in WW2 and the second going to them about 1966 ex Smits of Rotterdam.
> regards Tug


i think you are right about the ex smits i going on my little knowledge


----------



## bones

RayJordandpo said:


> I think tug is correct. Neptunia was 'Overseas Towage' John Skelton any relation to Bob Skelton? a very fine seaman who served as bosun with UTC for many years.
> Ray Jordan


yes bob skelton was his brother and he taught me all my ropework before i went to sea..he is now an excellent wood carver and carpenter(as a hobby)


----------



## bones

gdynia your info is the neptunia identified  thanks gdynia


----------



## melliget

This is the WW2 Neptunia (actually just before WW2):

The Times
Friday, Jul 28, 1939
Liner Towed 2,000 Miles
The Lamport and Holt liner Linnell (7,424
tons) reached the Mersey yesterday after being
towed for 21 days from Alexandria, a dis-
tance of about 2,000 miles, by the London tug
Neptunia. The Linnell grounded at Alexan-
dria and when she was refloated the engines
were damaged to such an extent that she had
to be towed home. The tug's crew described
the trip as uneventful except for two days of
bad weather in the Bay of Biscay.


----------



## melliget

Here are some details of this Neptunia (belonging to Overseas Towage and Salvage Company, Limited, of Africa House, Kingsway) in another article from The Times:

TheTimes_07Sep1938_Stongest_Ocean_Tug_Neptunia.png

Martin


----------



## bones

melliget said:


> Here are some details of this Neptunia (belonging to Overseas Towage and Salvage Company, Limited, of Africa House, Kingsway) in another article from The Times:
> 
> TheTimes_07Sep1938_Stongest_Ocean_Tug_Neptunia.png
> 
> Martin


thanks for the article on the neptunia melligetm,


----------



## tug

Unfortunately this Neptunia was an early WW2 casualty, being sunk on 13th September 1939 by U29 SW of Ireland. her crew of 21 were picked up by SS Brinkburn after 30 hours in the tugs lifeboat.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

bones said:


> any infomation as to photos and crew would be helpfull its for my father(John Skelton) who hasnt got the resources to this site. it was a deep sea salvage tug with united towing..which was in mainly the far east .there was once a news article to the longest tow and it was the neptunia towing a rig i think and it was a record breaker. was serving onboard in the 60s and had a ships dog which went everywhere with them. it served in aden during conflict aswell..hope i can get more info for my dad and for me  kind regards karl




Karl,

I've just uploaded a photograph of your uncle!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob Skelton when he was in Bermuda in 1965 .... Bosun on Overseas Towage & Salvage Co's MARINIA. The photo is listed under 'MARINIA BOSUN'.

I was just a wee lad of about 12 when I met Bob. He taught me how to sew canvas... and some other rope work. In 1970 when I went to sea as a cadet with Denhoms the mate was rather surprised that he had a first-trip cadet who could work with canvas. I was later given the job of making some canvas awnings... all hand sewn!

The other chap in the photo is Bert Litherland... the AM. The photo was 'posed'. Not wanting to say that 'can of beer' was the norm on board MARINIA!!!!

If you see Bob, please give him my warmest regards.

Stephen


----------



## bones

thankyou stephen for uploading the picture ..my dad visited bob recently so will pass on the message for you..bob should hopefully be joining this site soon so keep an eye out for him.. kind regards karl(bones)


----------



## Stephen J. Card

bones said:


> thankyou stephen for uploading the picture ..my dad visited bob recently so will pass on the message for you..bob should hopefully be joining this site soon so keep an eye out for him.. kind regards karl(bones)


Karl,

I've just uploaded a photo in the tug file of MARINIA with me at the main engine telegraph... taken 1965. This will not doubt be how Bob will remember me! It is listed under MARINIA.

MARINIA had two masters while in Bermuda, George Leggate and Sam Williams. I saw George in the 70's in Glasgow. He was with Denhom MacClay as their personnel manager.

Sandy Dewar (AB) left MARINIA at Bermuda and joined the QUEN OF BERMUDA. He was injured in a pantry file aboard the QUEEN on her final trip in November 66. He married and lives in New York I believe.

Tony Pring was Bosun when Bob wasn't there. Again, saw him in the 70's but lost touch. Never saw any of the rest of the gang again, Bert Litherland, Fred Yeo, Donald McSween 2/E, Martin C/E, Carnegie C/E, Urquhart cook, Kevin Ferrule 2/E. 

I have a few more photos of MARINIA... will upload soon. 

Stephen


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Sam Williams*

I sailed with Sam Williams with UTC. He often served as 'Navigator' for deep sea voyages when the tug skipper did not hold a master's certificate. Others in that capacity were Fred Christian and Peter Pedersen ("Pete the Dane")
Ray Jordan


----------



## Stephen J. Card

RayJordandpo said:


> I sailed with Sam Williams with UTC. He often served as 'Navigator' for deep sea voyages when the tug skipper did not hold a master's certificate. Others in that capacity were Fred Christian and Peter Pedersen ("Pete the Dane")
> Ray Jordan



Ray,

His services would have been in great demand on STATESMAN!

Not as STATESMAN though.... as Moran's ALICE M MORAN. She was heading down to Bermuda to take up winter station.... about 1967 or 68. Sailed right past the island and had to turn around and come back! A bit of embarrassment for the Yankee navigator!

I visited the ship while she was in Bermuda. She looked sleek and modern but not a patch on ZWARTE ZEE. Typical Japanese-built, she seemed cheap and nasty.

Stephen


----------



## RayJordandpo

Stephen,
You are right there mate! certainly a nice looking vessel, in fact one of the best in my opinion but the accommodation had a lot to be desired. Metal lockers, bunks and asbestos everywhere, typical navy I suppose. One thing she did have though was a great towing winch, by all accounts a one off. I remember doing a twin tow with her when I was on 'Lloydsman' we both started to "shorten in" together, they hardly had to ease off the power at all. We were still pratting around on deck about three hours after they were all boxed off and half the crew turned in!
Ray Jordan


----------



## Stephen J. Card

RayJordandpo said:


> Stephen,
> You are right there mate! certainly a nice looking vessel, in fact one of the best in my opinion but the accommodation had a lot to be desired. Metal lockers, bunks and asbestos everywhere, typical navy I suppose. One thing she did have though was a great towing winch, by all accounts a one off. I remember doing a twin tow with her when I was on 'Lloydsman' we both started to "shorten in" together, they hardly had to ease off the power at all. We were still pratting around on deck about three hours after they were all boxed off and half the crew turned in!
> Ray Jordan




Ray,

LLOYDSMAN ... what was she like? Very handsome vessel. 

Back about 1988/89 United Towing delivered the POWERFUL, a new tug, from Goole to Bermuda for North British Shipbuilders. Any chance you were involved with that delivery?

I took the second tug out in 1990, the FAITHFUL. Excellent, well designed and built vessels. At the time I was acting as delivery master for Havelet Marine Services of Totnes. We quoted a better price for delivery than UTC did so we got the job. 

Stephen


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Stephen
I'd left UTC by then. I got into the DP game in 1984 and have been a DP Operator offshore ever since.
Lloydsman was a powerful tug at the time, I joined her new at the builders yard in Leith. To be quite honest she was hard work on deck, badly designed in my opinion with that stupid towing winch arrangement where the winchwire went through a sheave midships then back aft over the towrails. A nightmare to get the chaffing sleeves aligned. Then she had a derrick rather than a crane (try working that in a gale of wind in the Atlantic) She originally had FIVE rudders, two were later removed which didn't make a scrap of difference to her manoeuvrability. Single screw with no bow thruster, although a small thruster was later fitted. Certainly not the easiest tug to handle. The officers accommodation was quite comfortable but the crews cabins had a lot to be desired, tin lockers and bare cabin flooring. I recall John Prescott coming aboard and having a right whinge about the crews quarters, mind you he was also on going about getting synthetic ropes banned as he considered them too dangerous. I asked what should we do, go back to grass rope? Having said all that and having a good old gripe (tugmans perogative) I really enjoyed my first few years on her, we had a great crew from the old man to the galley boy, had some excellent trips and managed to get in a few good salvage jobs.
Ray Jordan


----------



## Gorhol

Hi all, I Have only just come across this thread, and am wondering if this is the same vessel that was involved in a drugs running incedent in the English Channel in 1981.

I remember seeing her at Newhaven, all shot up, and the info supplied by Gdynia appears to match the reports of the time, supplied by 'Meechingman'.

http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_id__1363_path__.aspx

Regards
Gor


----------



## Willowgarth

To Capt Stephen Card,
Hello Steve, Just seen your post re Marinia. I was on her in 1964 I think, I tooK over from Tony Pring as bosun and I think I was succeeded by Bob Skelton. I well remember you aboard the Marinia and I have since been inspired by your excellent ship paintings, so much so I have taken it up myself, Thank you!
I am of course retired now after 46 years of 'tugging'. I still look back on my all too short time on Marinia with good memories.
Regards Fred Yeo (Willowgarth)


----------



## Don Wilson

hi any one got details of o.t.s. tug brittoinia. i sailed with capt sam williams. we lost tow of cape town. barge shir yib. tug statesman. could not get out to assist with bad weather.ted turner was master on her.my father was bosun on brit. i flew to freetown to join her.his name was c. j wilson. don wilson. new member.thanks.


----------



## skele

*john skelton .*



Don Wilson said:


> hi any one got details of o.t.s. tug brittoinia. i sailed with capt sam williams. we lost tow of cape town. barge shir yib. tug statesman. could not get out to assist with bad weather.ted turner was master on her.my father was bosun on brit. i flew to freetown to join her.his name was c. j wilson. don wilson. new member.thanks.


tug brittonia built appledore devon .on her in 60s my brother bob was 2nd mate ,cant remember skipper .was not williams or leggate.any way my brother bob skelton was 2nd mate. tony pring bosun.colin radio operator. scottish. and his brother was a.b .bruce a.b/lofty was greaser.. then leggate and mcsween eng chief. took over.remember falling in singapore harbour with colin radio operator from scotland .cant remember much more. from john skelton.retired 66yrs old now.


----------



## skele

*john skelton*

tug neptunia karl was overseas towing and salvage. built holland 1949. called rhoda zee. then handed over to ots. the long tow we did was new zealand to rotterdam 104 days . with a dredger. leggate and mcsween. dick jolly took over.from aussie dick was.he came skipper. he wrote a book did dick jolly on salvage.its interesting book. lot of deep sea tugs in it.and what they did.its good.from john skelton brother of bob.


----------



## peteb

Don, John, I've just posted Crew Lists for O.T.S. 1970 in the gallery, under tugs. I expect you recognize a few names
Regards Pete Bass.


----------



## skele

*stephen marinia bermuda*



Stephen J. Card said:


> Karl,
> 
> I've just uploaded a photograph of your uncle!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bob Skelton when he was in Bermuda in 1965 .... Bosun on Overseas Towage & Salvage Co's MARINIA. The photo is listed under 'MARINIA BOSUN'.
> 
> I was just a wee lad of about 12 when I met Bob. He taught me how to sew canvas... and some other rope work. In 1970 when I went to sea as a cadet with Denhoms the mate was rather surprised that he had a first-trip cadet who could work with canvas. I was later given the job of making some canvas awnings... all hand sewn!
> 
> The other chap in the photo is Bert Litherland... the AM. The photo was 'posed'. Not wanting to say that 'can of beer' was the norm on board MARINIA!!!!
> 
> If you see Bob, please give him my warmest regards.
> 
> Stephen


i saw bob skelton .my brother/i told him stephen you remembered him in bermuda.he was chuffed.hes 79 now.still making things. allways busy.he gave a big smile when i said you remenbered him . that was good for him .thanks.from bobs brother john.i was on brittonia and neptunia.


----------



## skele

RayJordandpo said:


> I think tug is correct. Neptunia was 'Overseas Towage' John Skelton any relation to Bob Skelton? a very fine seaman who served as bosun with UTC for many years.
> Ray Jordan


yes john skelton is bob skeltons brother.bob is 79 now .still making things.he was a good tuggy in his day was bob.well known in united towing and o.t.s .he lost his old mate pongo a while back. a tribute to pongo is on you tube under united towing . from john.


----------



## skele

*tradesman*



peteb said:


> Don, John, I've just posted Crew Lists for O.T.S. 1970 in the gallery, under tugs. I expect you recognize a few names
> Regards Pete Bass.


thanks for putting photo on. of bob skelton and crew tradesman 1953 boston . never seen it before . and thanks for putting others on as well pete . i am doing copies for bob skelton , from his brother john skelton x o.t.s. smit .60s.


----------



## bones

hello dad!! glad you have joined this site..you will find all are welcoming... you will be looked after in here..catch up on a few things and dont be afraid to ask questions....cheers your son karl


----------



## peteb

Hi John, I have another photo of your your brother Bob on Tradesman in 
Hong Kong 1956, that's the trip Tradesman steamed 56,000 miles in 
18 months, most of it towing. Bill Hopper was the skipper. My dad joined her the trip after as chief engineer and did another long trip, but thats another story.I will post the photo in the Gallery when I find it.
Regards Pete.


----------



## skele

*re-moses*



peteb said:


> Don, John, I've just posted Crew Lists for O.T.S. 1970 in the gallery, under tugs. I expect you recognize a few names
> Regards Pete Bass.


pete re--moses .my brother bob was with moses .moses was on deck but would fill in as cook now and then .he did get a chief engineers ticket .and went c/e .on trawlers .from john skelton .


----------



## DARRENBLACK

*Crew List*



peteb said:


> Don, John, I've just posted Crew Lists for O.T.S. 1970 in the gallery, under tugs. I expect you recognize a few names
> Regards Pete Bass.


could you please send me the crew list as i can not find it 

Thanks

Darren Black


----------



## skele

*o.t.s*



peteb said:


> Don, John, I've just posted Crew Lists for O.T.S. 1970 in the gallery, under tugs. I expect you recognize a few names
> Regards Pete Bass.


thanks pete ,got your crew lists for o.t.s. yes i remember a few of those .. capt leggate and c/e mc sween allways sailed together when they could ..


----------



## skele

*neptunia and other crew lists .*



skele said:


> thanks pete ,got your crew lists for o.t.s. yes i remember a few of those .. capt leggate and c/e mc sween allways sailed together when they could ..


a darren black could not find your crew lists ..so i e.mailed them to him .. john skelton .


----------



## skele

*crew lists*



DARRENBLACK said:


> could you please send me the crew list as i can not find it
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Darren Black


i have e.mailed them crew lists to you .. i left neptunia just before sept 1970 ..the trip i think you are on about ..the neptunia took on a galley boy ..he was eaten by a crocodile in nigeria ..is that the trip i think ?? .from skele .john skelton .


----------



## bones

all i can say is its a very very small world when you are at sea.one big family..i was once a trainee decky and i was onboard some ship to take the mates cabin he asked me my name and i said skelly and he said was your dad bob skelton...lol i said my dads called john..he still gave me his cabin and 200 ****!!! christ i miss it t.t.f.n bones


----------



## bones

unfortunately i think it may be that man


----------



## bones

he was a 15 year old galley boy....bit green behind the ears and went swiming in croc infested waters..and got eaten .i hope its not the person your chasing because you may find closure if its him.... t.t.f.n.


----------



## skele

hi pete bass ..have you been on ,shipspotting.com ??? .in tug section ..there is 5,444 pages ,with 10 tugs on each page ..many hours of browsing ..i had to keep putting page in favs, so i could go back to where i left off ..tugs from all over the world pete ..takes many hours looking ..john skelton ..there is a re..union of united towing 3rd june ,merchant navy club ...bob skelton is 80 in may ..


----------



## peteb

Hi John, Hope you and Bob can make it to U.T.C reunion.
Is Sid Hawkins still around ?
Regards Pete.


----------



## donone

skele said:


> tug brittonia built appledore devon .on her in 60s my brother bob was 2nd mate ,cant remember skipper .was not williams or leggate.any way my brother bob skelton was 2nd mate. tony pring bosun.colin radio operator. scottish. and his brother was a.b .bruce a.b/lofty was greaser.. then leggate and mcsween eng chief. took over.remember falling in singapore harbour with colin radio operator from scotland .cant remember much more. from john skelton.retired 66yrs old now.


hi o.t.s just had three tugs when i was with them brittonia salvonia neptunia. sam williams was capt late 60.tony pring was mate then my farther was bosun c j wilson me deck hand joined her in freetown take barge shir yib to the gulf but lost tow of cape town with crew loss.tug statesman was in cape town salvage station could not get out to assist us due to the bad weather.ted turner was captain on her at time.tug brittonia was smitts tug ex zwarte zee.o.t.s.then folded up.what became of brittonia unsure to this day was fine tug.jerry meijers was cook.don codd 2rd mate.I went back to united after o.t.s. donone.


----------



## Brucegcox

Hi John,

I hope this gets to you. I was with you when we left London for Hong Kong in September 1966 to join the Britonia where we were greeted onboard by Newfie and several beers in Newfie's cabin. I remember you so well as we shared the same cabin for 7 months. I knew the captain by his nickname " tea and tabnabs ". I remember Bob as well such a nice guy. Please give him my best regards as I send to you. I am currently in UK but i live in central java Indonesia. I hope we can continue to communicate further. Its a coincidence that only yesterday i explained how i got 4 stitches on my forehead because lofty started the battle in the Sonorama nightclub in Ceylon, now Shri Lanka. Take care my friend ...Ive often wondered how you are. Best regards again Bruce Cox AB.


----------

